# interpersonal communication class going well, i think?



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

For the first couple of classes and assignments, I think I'm learning a lot. Yeah. Yet sometimes it feels like it's addressing communication part, by means of, and not really addressing my own personal dilemna, shyness. It seems like a psychological problem. Oh well, it kinda sucks you know? But I'm sticking with it. I hope I learn a great deal. Anyway yeah.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I learned a lot from that class when I took it. Mostly how to deal with conflicts and stuff.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Can you take that class in place of speech? Do you have to get special permission to do that or something? I'm glad it's going ok for you, unsure


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I really like this class. I'm learning so much. Our book is excellent and comprehensive (Looking In, Looking Out by by Ronald B. Adler, Russell F. Proctor II, and Neil Towne) 

In our class we have a journal assignment of some aspect of communication each week. Out of the ten you have to pick 4 to do and get graded on. You then speak about your journal for a couple of minutes. I did three out of the five currently yet I didn't speak about them, they seem too personal to be shared, therefore didn't turn it in to the instructor to grade, so I'm behind. Now I have to do 4 out of the 5 left assignments. I need to encourage myself to speak up. 

I'm a little nervous next week where I and two other classmates are going to present "emotions" and how we communicating them. I'm a little nervous. Though it's not nerve racking that of sharing journal assignments. I mean I could talk to a therapist and the few sort of "close" people in my life about anything. But sharing personal experiences and aspects of my own interpersonal communication to what seems like strangers. That seems too anxiety provoking and too difficult. We will see next week what happens.


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

I had that class last quarter (I go to a business college) and it was good for me. Same book too. I ended up talking in front of the class several times and even though I shook like a leaf and my voice wasn't firm the other students were very nice to me. (maybe because my hands shook like a leaf and my voice wasn't firm.)  
I am relatively new to this website and I have been wondering. How do you know if you are "butting' into someone else's conversation? Like just now-- should I have introduced myself or something? 
I'm supposed to be doing a research paper. Instead I'm here! AAARRRGGGHH. Bye now.


----------



## enno (Dec 17, 2005)

I took this class too and I suprisingly did well and made friends. I realized, in that class, that everyone was nervous about speaking up which made me feel a bit better. My individual oral presentation I talked about animal cruelty, since we were allowed to talk about anything. plus we played a lot of fun games which totally made us allo comfortable. Have fun and good luck in your class...I'm sure you'll do well


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

My gad I freaked out one day. Last tuesday I had to present and I was feeling all nervous and feeling a little unprepared with my part of the presentation. I went in an hour early because my classmates that were also going to present were there preparing themselves but I gave them a letter to send to the teacher and I apologized to them I can't present and that you guys have to do my portion of the presentation as well. So I said, "I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I'm sorry. I can't do this. Just give this letter to the teacher." The letter itself explained that presenting as well as talking about my journals is difficult and I feel like I'm behind and I should withdraw and also I think I'm learning a lot and benefiting from it but still. Anyway I left after I gave my classmates the letter because I would feel like a idiot not speaking up about this required journal assignment and not help facilitate this chapter. I as well missed the midterm that day. I'm screwed with the class. I have to withdraw. Anyway. The instructor called me a couple days after, yesturday and suggested to me to cope with my social anxiety through the campus psychological services and that I need to just turn in journal assignments as well as there is room still to do a chapter facilitation with another group. Out of 8 total assignments, 4 journals, 1 facilitation, 1 book report, 1 midterm, and participation. I have completely nothing. At this point in the semester, I feel like I want to withdraw. As well explain to my instructor the difficulty. Eh. I don't know what to do.


----------



## dianac (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like the instructor is willing to work with you. Explaining the reasons you are having difficulty certainly was a good move. At the very least its one more step in communicating. I hope you are giving yourself credit for trying. If it turns out that you have to withdraw it still might be something that will work out another time? Good luck either way.


----------

